# CPU for 1440p gaming



## Elkhawaga (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey... How it's going? 
I already bought the Asus ROG SWIFT + 980 Ti (G1 version),
but i couldn't decide what CPU+mobo i should buy to handle 2x TIs in the future (when i need to)

I like the skylake systems but that 6700k cpu is very expensive,
- Shall i buy a 6700k with any mobo supports SLI? or the 5820k will be more efficiency for 1440p reses?

I saw this guide : http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/DIY_Shopping_Lists/120_Hz_Build_Guide/
but i'm not sure if that 6600k will be able to run 2x 980 TIs latter...
master Turbo i'm waiting...


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

personally I'd go the x99 route due to cost/performance


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2015)

Quite honestly once you hit 1440P and even more so when you hit 2160P the platform makes more of a difference than the CPU itself. You will be GPU bound for any modern AAA title game, this means as long as the CPU can provide the power to push whatever 40-100FPS you are getting it wont matter.

Me personally wait for the new LGA2011 chips to come out. If you absolutely have to upgrade go X99 and pray intel releases a BIOS update, but in the real world it doesn't matter even if you went AMD.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

the next batch of 2011v3 chips are made for x99 last I read since I personally was looking at snagging the 6950x (expect q2 2016) since I passed on the 5960x this time round,  the next gen of Skylake (Skylake-E) wont drop to possibly late this coming year if not later (still says 2017 for release)


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> the next batch of 2011v3 chips are made for x99 last I read since I personally was looking at snagging the 6950x (expect q2 2016) since I passed on the 5960x this time round,  the next gen of Skylake (Skylake-E) wont drop to possibly late this coming year if not later (still says 2017 for release)



You will still be stuck hoping that Intel will allow a BIOS update and manufacturers will implement it.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

Why wouldn't they, they did with the original 2011's (39** to 49**) and did it between Haswells (4770 and 4790).  especially since it's projected towards their higher tier Socket Design


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2015)

Ask the owners of 1st gens. Like I said "hope"


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 29, 2015)

Elkhawaga said:


> Hey... How it's going?
> I already bought the Asus ROG SWIFT + 980 Ti (G1 version),
> but i couldn't decide what CPU+mobo i should buy to handle 2x TIs in the future (when i need to)
> 
> ...


Hey man it's going well 

Tbh, a Skylake is a waste of cash, if you want the tiniest (16x16x PCI-E performance then go for the latest intel mobo and 6 core chip, but keep in mind big $ for it.

Otherwise 2 980TI's will work fine, I mean look what I'm running.... Z87 with a 4790K and 2 R9's and it hammers games like no tomorrow.

Cost is cheap, and really what you get with a 6700K system it really isn't worth it... Unless you need the latest HW


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2015)

1440p X99?   ... even my 6600K would be enough for that ... as long as core number is not a important factor, the 6700K and 6600K are in top of all list in gaming chart ... let me seek if i find back the one i saw.

SLI or not 8x/8X PCIe 3.0 is still not a bottleneck as of today 16x/16x 3.0 versus 8x/8x 3.0 yield little gain iirc

i can play any game in ultra at a good framerate (understand 40-60fps) on DSR 1323p with my current rig, so i would have to change nearly nothing on my main rig if i wanted a 1440p screen.
even for 1600p it would be enough tho i might consider a 980Ti or a Fury X (single card, to avoid inherent SLI/CFX issues) at that time, and 4k... well for me it's a useless resolution for now (unless SLI/CFX but ... nah not worth the hassle )


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 29, 2015)

I think the 6700k is more then enough, seeing as you probably wont go higher then 2x SLI you will have all the pci lanes you need and the 6700k is plenty fast even for 4k.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2015)

Jack1n said:


> I think the 6700k is more then enough, seeing as you probably wont go higher then 2x SLI you will have all the pci lanes you need and the 6700k is plenty fast even for 4k.


and also not needed ... the 6600K should suffice if the OP want to cut cost.

found what i mentioned in my previous post.
here you have 3 chart, 1 for photo processing 1 for GPU bound game (game 1) and CPU bound games (game 2, RTS and such)


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 29, 2015)

a decent Z170 + i5-6600 is more than enough for 1440p gaming as the 980Ti G1 variant has sufficient power to drive games at that resolution without dropping the average frame rate of 58fps unless the you add mods to it. If you're planning to add another VGA card, then there's ton of SLI/Crossfire ready Z170 boards, but see whether your budget & casing allows you to pick the more higher end ones.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 29, 2015)

sample build setup for single GPU 1440p gaming:
- Intel Core i5-6600 Processor (K variant if you're planning to OC)
- Corsair Hydro H60 AIO liquid-cooled CPU Kit
- ASUS Z170 DELUXE ATX Motherboard or lower to fit budget
- Kingston HyperX FURY 8GB DDR4 2.8GHz RAM (add more if u want)
- Super Flower Leadex 550W 80+ Platinum PSU (can get a higher rating for stability)
- Casing: Pick any Mid-Tower ATX to your liking.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 29, 2015)

If i was buying a cpu right now to use for the next 3 to 4 years i would rather it has 8 threads over 4 even for gaming


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2015)

well, even older i7/i5 could handle the desired resolution with the correct r well fitted video card, 
here are several people running 1440p with 2500K or 3570k's or even higher older generations processors...

Its better to tell what you already have or planing to build, if you have and older build list it here! if planing to build one and already got some parts list them here too and we will advise,


----------



## PCGamerDR (Dec 29, 2015)

cdawall said:


> Quite honestly once you hit 1440P and even more so when you hit 2160P the platform makes more of a difference than the CPU itself. You will be GPU bound for any modern AAA title game, this means as long as the CPU can provide the power to push whatever 40-100FPS you are getting it wont matter.
> 
> Me personally wait for the new LGA2011 chips to come out. If you absolutely have to upgrade go X99 and pray intel releases a BIOS update, but in the real world it doesn't matter even if you went AMD.



I have an a10-6800k pushing GTAV, TW3 and Fallout4 at 1600p on a r9 290 lol......he could pair almost anything with that gtx 980 ti, play at 1440p and get a bizillion fps


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah that Ti will definitely take the brunt of anything thrown at it right now.   I still say go for a 5820k or even drop down to x79 (4930k) since really the higher tier Intels still have yet to show their age at all in comparison to their newer counterparts


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> Yeah that Ti will definitely take the brunt of anything thrown at it right now.   I still say go for a 5820k or even drop down to x79 (4930k) since really the higher tier Intels still have yet to show their age at all in comparison to their newer counterparts


for me is pointless to get extreme proccesor just for 1440 while haswel/devil's canyon and skylake could handle it, 
also if we knew if OP already has something already build ...


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 29, 2015)

I use my i5-6600k at stock speeds with a GTX 970 for 1440p in 120hz in gaming, i recently ran out of memory graphic wide in Assassin's Creed Syndicate DLC Jack The Ripper, but it's the first time i actually used more than 4096mb.


----------



## The Haunted (Dec 29, 2015)

I play nearly everything maxed out at 1440p with the old i7-920 and a single 290 flashed to X and 6gb of ram. Processors are overated...


----------



## PainfulByte (Dec 29, 2015)

I am running an i3770K paired with a single 780Ti with not much trouble with everything maxed out @ 1440p... I have not tried Witcher 3 though... I am afraid to.


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2015)

PainfulByte said:


> I am running an i3770K paired with a single 780Ti with not much trouble with everything maxed out @ 1440p... I have not tried Witcher 3 though... I am afraid to.


780ti still a great card.... powerful 



The Haunted said:


> I play nearly everything maxed out at 1440p with the old i7-920 and a single 290 flashed to X and 6gb of ram. Processors are overated...


all is about GPU when you have a decent processor,


----------



## Frenzic (Dec 29, 2015)

I say 5820K and X99. You save a bit on the cpu but cost a bit more for a half decent X99 board vs 6700K and Z170. 5930K has more lanes but cost a heap more £££


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2015)

x99 boards are bit expensive than z170 ones


----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2015)

Love my set up No complaints. And I have a PLX chip if I wanted to add another card


----------



## Mercennarius (Dec 29, 2015)

No love for socket 1366? My Xeon setup does 1440P like a breeze and runs 4K in many games and all the time in Windows. Super cheap too compared to newer setups.


----------



## Elkhawaga (Dec 29, 2015)

Yey! What a host  Thanks, guys...

okey for Peche, i didn't get anything but the monitor, gpu and storges

I set a budget for the other parts up to 850$  What do you favor guys ?

.What about 6600k + ASRock Z170 Extreme4+ ?


----------



## m&m's (Dec 29, 2015)

Elkhawaga said:


> Yey! What a host  Thanks, guys...
> 
> okey for Peche, i didn't get anything but the monitor, gpu and storges
> 
> ...



It depends on how likely you are to buy a second card?

For one card, an i5 6600K will do the job easily.
But for SLI, some games will require more CPU power so an i7 would be more suited and quite honestly if you have the money to buy two 980 Tis you should have enough to buy an i7 (100$ more than an i5) and not have an unbalanced build.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

Truthfully the i5 and just the single 980Ti should be more than enough, alot of the time you'll run into issues early on w/ games running SLI until later updates are released


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2015)

1440?  GTX 980ti? 
come on ... give a break ... single 980 could easily handle the task.... also for not ultra settings on games 970 could be there,
@Elkhawaga do you have an older rig? for reusing parts like the case, PSU or others?

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2015)

SLI is a pain, can be fine most of the time but issue are bound to show, heck even with my setup i would go 1440p without any second thought


----------



## Elkhawaga (Dec 29, 2015)

i originally don't like SLI, but... Will a single gtx 980 ti able to run all games at Ultra settings for long time on 1440p?

- Peche.. i don't have any older rig, i'm using my poor laptop for long time ago.... actually this will be my first rig


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2015)

Elkhawaga said:


> i originally don't like SLI, but... Will a single gtx 980 ti able to run all games at Ultra settings for long time on 1440p?
> 
> - Peche.. i don't have any older rig, i'm using my poor laptop for long time ago.... actually this will be my first rig


i run my games in DSR 1323p res (near 1440 i can say) on my 980 in max settings for a lot of games, most notable was Final Fantasy XIV Heavensward, tho i did run some other before deciding that 1080p was enough for me and my Philips 273E3LH and i would not need a 27" or more in 1440 or 1600p  .... later maybe .... 

and a 980Ti pack quite a lot of punch at stock over a 980


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2015)

Elkhawaga said:


> Peche.. i don't have any older rig, i'm using my poor laptop for long time ago.... actually this will be my first rig


fine ... so $850 will be the max budget for getting everything except the GPU storage nor monitor?
Yo just need:
Processor, motherboard, ram memory, PSU, case and cooler? or Windows OS is needed too? Peripherals?

Regards,


----------



## Elkhawaga (Dec 30, 2015)

*GreiverBlade* : Cool, you make me calm xD

*peche* :Yes, I have win 10 64-bit cd, budget for only cpu, mobo, ram, psu, case and cooler.

but What do you mean Peripherals? Accessories?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 30, 2015)

@Elkhawaga peripherals like keyboard, speakers, headphones, monitors, mouse, mouse mats etc. For $850-ish budget, I think my sample rig could give help you get started with the core build.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 30, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @Elkhawaga peripherals like keyboard, speakers, headphones, monitors, mouse, mouse mats etc. For $850-ish budget, I think my sample rig could give help you get started with the core build with a few cash to spare for an SSD + SSHD.



I personally don't see much of a point for a SSHD bcs the way Windows handle's it is not caching, it simply just moves the files u use a lot onto the smaller SSD part of the drive to make access faster.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 30, 2015)

SSD for OS while SSHD for games, image, videos & music. Keeps things organized. Again, depends on one's preferences & usage.


----------



## peche (Dec 30, 2015)

Elkhawaga said:


> *GreiverBlade* : Cool, you make me calm xD
> 
> *peche* :Yes, I have win 10 64-bit cd, budget for only cpu, mobo, ram, psu, case and cooler.
> 
> but What do you mean Peripherals? Accessories?


correct, peripherals are like mouse, keyboard, headset, etc, 
but $850 is so far a pretty penny for getting that list, 
take a watch please on this list, done assuming that you are in US, 
Epic Rig including UPS!
 let me know how this look for you!



Tsukiyomi91 said:


> I think my sample rig could give help you get started with the core build with a few cash to spare for an SSD + SSHD.


he already have storage... please dont confuse OP more




Regards,


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 30, 2015)

oh. gonna fix that.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 30, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> SSD for OS while SSHD for games, image, videos & music. Keeps things organized. Again, depends on one's preferences & usage.



Yeh, I am using this Enterprise rated WD 1TB drive with 7200rpm and 128mb cache for gaming and storage ik it's overkill but it does the job 

Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236727

I also got a 480gb Intel 530 for gaming.


----------



## m&m's (Dec 31, 2015)

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CHmWHx

SLI ready x16/x8.
You're going to be good for at least the next 5 years with this system.
i7-6700K are currently overpriced, they used to be priced around 360$ but they're selling for 420$ right now.
You don't need an UPS unless you live in an area with a bad electrical system.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 31, 2015)

PCGamerDR said:


> I have an a10-6800k pushing GTAV, TW3 and Fallout4 at 1600p on a r9 290 lol......he could pair almost anything with that gtx 980 ti, play at 1440p and get a bizillion fps



Are you sure the game engines aren't "dumbing down" performance for the sack of a 2FPU/4APU quad core like A10-6800K with its piledriver architecture? check this out for comparison between your processor and mine. 

Heck, my "old" 2012 model FX-6300 @ 4.6GHz is working mighty hard (all cores average 90% usage) in FO4 @ only 1080P,60Hz, everything on Ultra except AA & Godrays on low. My system even has R9 Nano as gpu... all this in vanilla game on win10 x64.

On another note in reference to the OP, I was thinking a bit along the same lines, but not keen to spend $'s on X99 platform ( soon to be updated next year?) with 6 Core hyperthreaded processor of some calibre. Its not just current AAA title games to consider for premium performance but future ( 2- 3 yrs) titles too. Keeping in mind that devs are aiming at optimising for AMD's 8 core APUs in current gen consoles, first and foremost.
Yes, some of us like gaming at 1080P (if your an "oldie" like me, 1440P will hardly be noticeable... lol) with everything maxed out and not worrying about low FPS dips no matter what the game engine is...


----------



## Elkhawaga (Dec 31, 2015)

*Tsukiyomi91* : No problem, I have the g502, g710 'blue' and 120GB SSD for only System files and light programs

I don't care how many seconds i will take to open BF4 for example xD

* peche : nice build, but... What's the APU UPS ?! + Does the G42 includes dust filters?*


----------



## Elkhawaga (Dec 31, 2015)

*m&m's* : i like the build in your post, Shall i get a lower PSU for single GTX Ti or not?


----------



## m&m's (Dec 31, 2015)

Elkhawaga said:


> *m&m's* : i like the build in your post, Shall i get a lower PSU for single GTX Ti or not?


How likely are you to buy a second card?


----------



## Elkhawaga (Dec 31, 2015)

m&m's said:


> How likely are you to buy a second card?



If i will face any issues as you said... so no second card xD


----------



## m&m's (Dec 31, 2015)

Elkhawaga said:


> If i will face any issues as you said... so no second card xD


650W would be enough for this build with a single 980 Ti.

There's a good deal on this 750W (selling at the 650W price).
http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-220g20750xr
This the PSU I would use for a single card considering it's current price.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/JCXF7P

Also, how much time do you think you'll keep this system?
Because an i5 6600K + a 120$ motherboard would do the job with a single card.


----------



## Elkhawaga (Dec 31, 2015)

the build is amazing for my budget
i favor an i7 anyway... i don't think that i will change anything in the next 8 years xD


----------



## PCGamerDR (Dec 31, 2015)

AlwaysHope said:


> Are you sure the game engines aren't "dumbing down" performance for the sack of a 2FPU/4APU quad core like A10-6800K with its piledriver architecture? check this out for comparison between your processor and mine.
> 
> Heck, my "old" 2012 model FX-6300 @ 4.6GHz is working mighty hard (all cores average 90% usage) in FO4 @ only 1080P,60Hz, everything on Ultra except AA & Godrays on low. My system even has R9 Nano as gpu... all this in vanilla game on win10 x64.
> 
> ...



It's stays at about 85~90% while the gpu being 99~100% @1600p on fo4 on the other hand on TW3 it goes as low as 60~70% cpu usage while gpu being maxed out, the exception being ACU -_- maxing all my cores and gpu being at 30~50% usage ._., ACS maxes cpu's as well but keeps the gpu at a much higher 90%+ usage at 1600p while giving an average of 50fps while ACU gives me low 30's , so far my cpu has impressed me a lot and the OP can probably buy anything to play decently at those settings since i was on a HUGE budget(~380$), i bought the cpu, mobo and ram, already had a psu, monitor, kb and mouse and i didn't buy a case til after a year of the computer built lol, i had my system on top of a plywood sheet.

You could give moar pixels to that nano with virtual resolution you could get a crisper image with marginal fps drop, in my case i have a monitor that's 1440x900 and actually increasing resolution through VSR increases my average fps in almost all games i've played so far with that option enabled.

And as an example, my cpu-z bench score is 4.7k.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 31, 2015)

@Elkhawaga hope you'll enjoy your brand new 1440p killer rig =D also, a very Happy New Year to you.


----------



## peche (Dec 31, 2015)

@Elkhawaga APC ups is a battery backup, it prevents all your hardware, has surge protection and also backup when power goes off you will have some minutes to shut down your PC, i always use UPS...

also the case has dust filters for bottom psu and fan vents and front intake vents, for top exhaust it does not have vents, also i think they are not necessary, i have that case and is pretty big, has prefect space for cable management, drive cages could be taken out and also a terrific acrylic window! so sexy!

that part list includes all you need to build your computer, also the i5 6600K will make your rig a little bit more future proof since its unlocked and you could overclock it for getting better processor speeds! also i added some extra fans for the case and radiator, mostly because the rad of the listed AIO just cames with 1 fan despite he supports 2 fans for a push pull configuration, 

so let me know if there is something more about the build you will like to know or modify, we are here to help!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 31, 2015)

@puma99dk| not bad. For me, this is my pride & joy on my main rig: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236642 
It's a premium but this saves room & reduces clutter. Might add Seagate Desktop SSHDs for it, optimizing for Steam & Origin games.


----------



## peche (Dec 31, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @puma99dk| not bad. For me, this is my pride & joy on my main rig: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236642
> It's a premium but this saves room & reduces clutter. Might add Seagate Desktop SSHDs for it, optimizing for Steam & Origin games.


new egg link not working ...you tagged a member on that link lad
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236642


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 31, 2015)

peche said:


> @Elkhawaga APC ups is a battery backup, it prevents all your hardware, has surge protection and also backup when power goes off you will have some minutes to shut down your PC, i always use UPS...


ah? it's not that? https://www.ups.com/ 

joke aside ... i should have used one ... i woudl still have my 4690K build as of today


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 31, 2015)

@peche whoops.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2015)

The higher you go in resolution, the less the CPU matters in performance. The GPU is going to matter a whole lot more at 1080p and above.



peche said:


> x99 boards are bit expensive than z170 ones



Not really. The z170 boards that most people like us are going to get are just as costly has the lower end x99 boards.


----------



## peche (Dec 31, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The higher you go in resolution, the less the CPU matters in performance. The GPU is going to matter a whole lot more at 1080p and above.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. The z170 boards that most people like us are going to get are just as costly has the lower end x99 boards.


agreed, thats why core i5 could easily handle the tasks!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 31, 2015)

peche said:


> agreed, thats why core i5 could easily handle the tasks!


6600K + Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 5 was a nice combo for me ... no issue no hiccups just pure bliss (down to brands liking tho ... ) not too expensive and nice performing, the Gaming 3 even have a better price ratio
other recommendation would be the ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger if he can find it or the ASUS Z170-A (even if some people say RMA with ASUS are a pain ... me i say : "if you don't need RMA : no pain .... just be lucky  " )

funny eh? 2 brand from which people talk bad quite a  lot lately and i never had any issue since i use them 
well would not be the only difference between 2 user who have the same rig, the user itself? organic bug?  (joking ... end of year is fun! )

other good brand with good cheap (price not build quality or features ) boards is ASRock (i had some of them )


----------



## peche (Dec 31, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> other recommendation would be the ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger if he can find it or the ASUS Z170-A (even if some people say RMA with ASUS are a pain ... me i say : "if you don't need RMA : no pain .... just be lucky  " )


just no ... asus nevaaaaa 



GreiverBlade said:


> 6600K + Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 5 was a nice combo for me ... no issue no hiccups just pure bliss (down to brands liking tho ... ) not too expensive and nice performing, the Gaming 3 even have a better price ratio


correct.... solid board do gigabyte made... for real  
there is the idea rig... incluiding ups...



GreiverBlade said:


> other good brand with good cheap (price not build quality or features ) boards is ASRock (i had some of them )


asrock makes solid boards .... also msi ! but asus sucks so much ....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 31, 2015)

peche said:


> just no ... asus nevaaaaa
> 
> 
> correct.... solid board do gigabyte made... for real
> ...


you're so wrong this time ... i had numerous ASUS board : no issue at all 

in the end all come down to the user preference  i am OK with ASUS but you aren't, thast does not make them suck or whatever 
many other would say the same about Gigabyte that you say about ASUS  

i compared same pricing GA-Z170X-gaming 5 and Maximus VII Ranger (since i had both) and both are solid and pack quite a bunch for the price, quality features and such (BIOS 50/50 i like both of them tho some user deem the giga one as "shitty", well, not me )

still i agree with you (Gigabyte is my new fav atm .... till the next swap ... or lighting storm ... ahah)

edit for the win ... for me it's MSI who suck ... it's the only brand where i had some "grave" issues (GPU or mobo  tracing back to the Athlon XP era) tho i still like them for some pearl i have in my GPU/Mobo collection


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 31, 2015)

My 2nd rig is sporting a cheap ASUS board. Still running fine though xD the issue about ASUS specifically because it's on the premium side once u climb over $200 mark, apart from the ROG branded ones, which is exceptional on it's own.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2015)

peche said:


> just no ... asus nevaaaaa
> 
> 
> correct.... solid board do gigabyte made... for real
> ...



Asus service sucks or their products? Their products are great. Not a single issue from my experiences. Everyone is suffering from slight BIOS problems with Z170.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 31, 2015)

@GreiverBlade IMO though, all vendors' boards are good in their own ways... but personally I think that MSI is marketing way too much gimmick compared to the others... which make me kinda bored. Rocking an ASRock board for my new rig & so far it's running faultless. Might add an M.2 SSD for Windows 10 once it gets a little stable & DX12 gets greenlit for new games.

@MxPhenom 216 could be a rare issue... but ASUS are somewhat quick at releasing hotfixes/updates OR it could be just pure luck...


----------



## peche (Dec 31, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> you're so wrong this time ... i had numerous ASUS board : no issue at all
> 
> in the end all come down to the user preference  i am OK with ASUS but you aren't, thast does not make them suck or whatever
> many other would say the same about Gigabyte that you say about ASUS
> ...


just no asus for me! ever!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 31, 2015)

@peche not having a single issue on using super-cheap ASUS boards that's in both my NAS box & 2nd rig....


----------



## rruff (Dec 31, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> - Intel Core i5-6600 Processor (K variant if you're planning to OC).



Since you can BCLK OC the Skylake non-K processors, I think getting the cheapest i7 might be the way to go.


----------



## qubit (Dec 31, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> SLI is a pain, can be fine most of the time but issue are bound to show, heck even with my setup i would go 1440p without any second thought


Oh damn yes.  Until a recent driver update, I had quite a few SLI glitches, some very annoying and intractable. I wouldn't normally go SLI, but I got my original 780 Ti back in January 2014 and saw another one going for cheapish around March 2015, a while before there were any hard details about the upcoming 980 Ti and thought I'd risk it. It's paying off now, but it's been quite a few months of pain and it could all repeat itself in the future. My next upgrade is gonna be single GPU for sure unless Pascal does that dual GPU magic which fixes these problems that I've been reading about. It'll probably be too expensive anyway, lol.


----------



## m&m's (Dec 31, 2015)

peche said:


> agreed, thats why core i5 could easily handle the tasks!



He/She wants to keep it for the next 8 years and i5s have stagnated performance wise since Sandy Bridge (January 2011, 5 years ago), which tells me that it can't stagnate for 8 more years.
A 6c/12t is a better choice than a 4c/4t when you aim at 8 years.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 31, 2015)

m&m's said:


> He/She wants to keep it for the next 8 years and i5s have stagnated performance wise since Sandy Bridge (January 2011, 5 years ago), which tells me that it can't stagnate for 8 more years.
> A 6c/12t is a better choice than a 4c/4t when you aim at 8 years.


i know i can keep my 6600K for the next 8 years ... but i wouldn't  (a friend play on a C2D E8400 8gb DDR2 800 and GTX 760  build i did for him ... all fine well ...

nope 6c/12t is not a 8 year proof technically ... not until intel will do a "mainstream enthusiast line" like a i7-6790K 6 core 12t, but they won't ... they don't want mainstream to be like that (unlike AMD)

price to price a 5820K is not worth the overprice on a 6700K even on a 6600K ...

remember those chart? they are not only in gaming ... even in picture processing the 6600K and 6700K are near a 5960X and above the 5820K, wait for Broadwell-E? well the price will not be nice either...


GreiverBlade said:


> and also not needed ... the 6600K should suffice if the OP want to cut cost.
> 
> found what i mentioned in my previous post.
> here you have 3 chart, 1 for photo processing 1 for GPU bound game (game 1) and CPU bound games (game 2, RTS and such)
> View attachment 70476 View attachment 70477 View attachment 70478




they did not stagnate that much

*The processor performs 23% faster when running single-threaded applications.*
*Multi-threaded performance of the Core i5-6600K is better.*
*In memory-intensive programs, the Intel i5-6600K CPU has 16% higher performance.*
The Core i5-6600K performs 45% faster in graphics tasks.
This processor features AVX2, F16C and FMA3 instructions, that were introduced in modern CPUs not too far ago. Although these extensions are not broadly supported by applications yet, their support should improve in future apps.
*Power consumption of the CPU is lower.*

obviously 23% and 16% are not huge leap, but i feel they can't do huge steps like in the past ... they are nearing the limit
or it's just because Intel wants it like that ... and games developer will continue to develop for 4 thread (i know some game use more than 4 thread but still)


keep in mind the OP is not against cutting cost and with 850 ... well you have the X99 mobo the 5820K and ... that's all oh well maybe 100$ left if lucky and you can take 1 or 2 stick of DDR4 (on a quad channel mobo... nice eh? )


----------



## Agentbb007 (Dec 31, 2015)

Go for the i7-5820K Haswell-E for only $390 on NewEgg.  The 6700k is $420 on NewEgg, should be $350 but supply shortage is pushing the price up, not good value at $420.
I have a 6700k (but I paid $360) and it's rocking my SLI Titan-X's but the i7-5820K will be faster on muti-threaded stuff and give you extra lanes for you SLI 980Ti's.


----------



## peche (Dec 31, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @peche not having a single issue on using super-cheap ASUS boards that's in both my NAS box & 2nd rig....


somehting pretty weird is that high boardsfrom asus are the ones that most problems have...


----------



## m&m's (Dec 31, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> nope 6c/12t is not a 8 year proof technically ... not until intel will do a "mainstream enthusiast line" like a i7-6790K 6 core 12t, but they won't ... they don't want mainstream to be like that (unlike AMD)



I fail to see your argument.



GreiverBlade said:


> price to price a 5820K is not worth the overprice on a 6700K even on a 6600K ...


The 5820K is currently being sold at a lower price than the 6700K. Motherboard price? We're talking about 110$ more. 420+90=510 or 375+200=575, for 65$ you get 2c/4t and the board supports SLI.


m&m's said:


> i7-6700K are currently overpriced, they used to be priced around 360$ but they're selling for 420$ right now.





GreiverBlade said:


> remember those chart? they are not only in gaming ... even in picture processing the 6600K and 6700K are near a 5960X and above the 5820K, wait for Broadwell-E? well the price will not be nice either...



Charts took from your book, we don't know what games were tested nor the apps. Give me a link that proves that an i5 6600K beats a 5820K.



GreiverBlade said:


> they did not stagnate that much
> 
> *The processor performs 23% faster when running single-threaded applications.*
> *Multi-threaded performance of the Core i5-6600K is better.*
> *In memory-intensive programs, the Intel i5-6600K CPU has 16% higher performance.*



Link?



GreiverBlade said:


> *Power consumption of the CPU is lower.*


The difference in power consumption between an i5 2500K and an i5 6600K is soo little that it would take years to notice any difference.



GreiverBlade said:


> games developer will continue to develop for 4 thread (i know some game use more than 4 thread but still)



New game engines can use more than 4 threads now, more and more games are starting to use more threads.




GreiverBlade said:


> keep in mind the OP is not against cutting cost and with 850 ... well you have the X99 mobo the 5820K and ... that's all oh well maybe 100$ left if lucky and you can take 1 or 2 stick of DDR4 (on a quad channel mobo... nice eh? )


Wait, what? You know the board also supports dual and triple channel?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 31, 2015)

m&m's said:


> I fail to see your argument.
> The 5820K is currently being sold at a lower price than the 6700K. Motherboard price? We're talking about 110$ more. 420+90=510 or 375+200=575, for 65$ you get 2c/4t and the board supports SLI.
> Charts took from your book, we don't know what games were tested nor the apps. Give me a link that proves that an i5 6600K beats a 5820K.
> Link?
> ...


i know that the board support dual and triple ... and if you did read i did write "i know some game use more than 4 thread" tho ... can you list them for me? because if i actually play them on my 6600K i would be grateful to know i need to upgrade my rig sooner than i thought.

the charts are from a magazine : PCUpdate sept/oct 2015 N°79 (oh ... i guess they lie ... and those chart are totally faked ... thanks to make me notice that)
picture processing : Photoshop (clear blue) Zerene (dark blue)
games 1: Batman Arkham Origin (clear blue) Battlefield Hardline (dark blue)
game 2 : Total War: Rome II (clear blue) Compagny of heroes 2 (dark blue), that one the 6600K is between the 5820K and the 5930K and the price difference justify the argument for the 6600K
ofc they could test plenty more soft and games to be more accurate, but the picture is clear enough

link? oh wait google did not yield the same result as it did for me? or did you think i was speaking of the 5820K?
http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/566/Intel_Core_i5_i5-2500K_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-6600K.html

sorry but for me a HEDT platform is not a gaming platform and totally not worth it if you do only gaming on, media playback, browsing etc, and not heavy picture processing (well ... even the 6700K and 6600K beat it in that category ) rendering or computing
btw your Phenom II X4 scream for a change he's gonna be obsolete soon   (worry not i joke ... i had the same X4 but the 955 when i started here )

unless going 5960X, no real "huge" or "substantial" gain but even there ... the overprice is not justified.

even my rig will hold 8 years ... re read


GreiverBlade said:


> a friend play on a C2D E8400 8gb DDR2 800 and GTX 760  build i did for him ... all fine well ...


well the E8400 will be 8yrs old soon ... he would be better with a C2Q altho

so for you a normal gaming rig is a 5820K + a X99 mobo + 2 3 4 DDR4 (while 2 and 3 can work, it's not really optimal but it will work ) and a 980Ti (or a Titan X? maybe? )  quick calculation :

the 5820K is cheaper than the 6700K because of 2 thing, 1. Intel and the retailer are a bunch of [censored] 2. the 5820K is not on the level of a 6700K (and sometime not on the level of a 6600K for some task ... luckily the 6600K stay at a nice price )
for me the reduction is 67chf from the 6700K to the 5820K  and 153chf more for the 5820K than a 6600K  a decent X99 mobo (and the cheapest i can find which is still 48chf more than my actual mobo or even 62chf if i did take the Gaming 3 variant ) and some ram ... let's face it a quad kit .... they are cheap enough, like the one i have in my rig ... 832chf oh let's not forget the PSU case and a good cooler that the OP miss (unless he does not intend to OC then a 6700 non K ... seal the deal )
total (don't worry i take a cheap case and a reliable but cheap air cooler ... we already almost passed the 850$ mark )  920.90chf, 919,57$, well if the OP can stretch a bit the budget ... wait ... i missed the PSU (750w to 850w should be enough even if SLI and OC ) 80+ gold and semi Modular cheapest available 1051.90chf, 1050,38$


Spoiler









Intel Core i7 5820K (LGA 2011-v3, 3.30GHz, Unlocked)
Pcs.
CHF 428.–




ASUS X99-A (LGA 2011-v3, Intel X99, ATX) sorry @peche but it's the cheapest X99 around for me 
Pcs.
CHF 233.–




HyperX Savage (4x, 4GB, DDR4-2800, DIMM 288)
Pcs.
CHF 171.–




Cougar MX200 (Midi Tower, Black)
Pcs.
CHF 41.90




Cooler Master Hyper 412S (16cm)
Pcs.
CHF 47.–




Cougar GX 800 V3 80 Plus Gold modular Netzteil (800W)
Pcs.
CHF 131.–
Total
CHF 1'051.90



ofc i would favor 6c/6T over 4c/8t anytime ... never been a fan of HT
luckily a while before in the thread you advocated in favor of the 6600K if the OP did go single card (which is more than likely ... SLI is not as nice as it should be and with a single 980Ti no worries for quite a while )

edit, my build (equivalences in price for some part that are not anymore on my retailer's listing)


Spoiler








Seasonic M12II-750 Evo Edition (750W)
Pcs.
CHF 122.–




Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 5 (LGA 1151, Intel Z170, ATX)
Pcs.
CHF 194.–




Intel Core i5 6600K BOX (LGA 1151, 3.50GHz, Unlocked)
Pcs.
CHF 275.–




HyperX Predator (4x, 4GB, DDR4-2800, DIMM 288)
Pcs.
CHF 173.–




ASUS GTX 980 STRIX DC2OC (GM204, 4GB)
Pcs.
CHF 589.–




Corsair Carbide Air 540 Cube (Cube, Black)
Pcs.
CHF 145.–




Toshiba DT01ACA100 (1000GB, 3.5", Desktop)
2 Pcs.
CHF 106.–




Patriot Memory Pyro (120GB, 2.5")
Pcs.
CHF 53.70




ADATA ADATA Premier Pro SP900 64GB (64GB, 2.5", 3.5" Bracket)
Pcs.
CHF 49.10




Raijintek Triton Core
Pcs.
CHF 91.30




Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit, OEM (OEM, DE, 64-bit)
Pcs.
CHF 151.–




AOC e2770SHE (27", 300cd/m², 1920 x 1080 Pixels, Black)
Pcs.
CHF 189.–
Total
CHF 2'138.10


ofc i never paid that in full

a 980Ti G1 cost ~ 100chf more than my 980 Poseidon although (and the monitor also would cost quit a bit more  still waiting for 1440p 1600p to become affordable for me also  )


----------



## m&m's (Dec 31, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> i did write "i know some game use more than 4 thread" tho ... can you list them for me? because if i actually play them on my 6600K i would be grateful to know i need to upgrade my rig sooner than i thought.



Implying things I didn't say and using a stupid logic only proves you're out of things to say.
I said that more and more games are supporting more threads, it doesn't mean the games wont run good on a quad core chip, it only means if you have more than 4 threads, the game will use them. Why would gamers buy FX-8350s if the FX-4350s gave them the same performance?



GreiverBlade said:


> the charts are from a magazine : PCUpdate sept/oct 2015 N°79 (oh ... i guess they lie ... and those chart are totally faked ... thanks to make me notice that)
> picture processing : Photoshop (clear blue) Zerene (dark blue)
> games 1: Batman Arkham Origin (clear blue) Battlefield Hardline (dark blue)
> game 2 : Total War: Rome II (clear blue) Compagny of heroes 2 (dark blue), that one the 6600K is between the 5820K and the 5930K and the price difference justify the argument for the 6600K
> ofc they could test plenty more soft and games to be more accurate, but the picture is clear enough



Again, implying things I didn't say. I said " we don't know what games were tested nor the apps", now I know and 4 games tested is just not enough to even consider it as a valid proof. Anyway, the point is not to prove if an i5 6600K gives 1-2FPS more or less, but to prove that it will still perform good in 5, 6, 7 and even 8 years.



GreiverBlade said:


> link? oh wait google did not yield the same result as it did for me? or did you think i was speaking of the 5820K?
> http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/566/Intel_Core_i5_i5-2500K_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-6600K.html
> 
> sorry but for me a HEDT platform is not a gaming platform and totally not worth it if you do only gaming on, media playback, browsing etc, and not heavy picture processing (well ... even the 6700K and 6600K beat it in that category ) rendering or computing
> ...



No game tested, only benchmarks and old one btw.
What CPU I need for what I do, doesn't matter here.
As you said I'm not recommending the 5960X because it's overpriced.



GreiverBlade said:


> even my rig will hold 8 years ... re read
> 
> well the E8400 will be 8yrs old soon ... he would be better with a C2Q altho



You just proved my point brilliantly. If he would have bough a Core 2 Quad 7 or 8 years ago, his computer would perform better now. 7 years ago people were saying that dual cores were strong enough to game. Now people say that you need 4 cores, but what will it be in 8 years? Still 4 cores? I don't think so. Thus why a 6c/12t is more suited for 8 years of gaming.



GreiverBlade said:


> so for you a normal gaming rig is a 5820K + a X99 mobo + 2 3 4 DDR4 (while 2 and 3 can work, it's not really optimal but it will work ) and a 980Ti (or a Titan X? maybe? )
> luckily a while before in the thread you advocated in favor of the 6600K if the OP did go single card (which is more than likely ... SLI is not as nice as it should be and with a single 980Ti no worries for quite a while )


Still implying things I didn't say, a normal gaming rig is with an i5 but a normal gaming rig does not last 8 years. My answer was before he/she stated that it would stay pretty much the same for 8 years.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 1, 2016)

i imply nothing: it's sarcasm ....

still a 6600K or even a 6700 non K are more worth even for 8yrs than a 5820K, and who knows ... maybe the OP will upgrade before the 8yrs ... who knows eh...

and the E8400 of my friend is still fine, i just said "he would have been better with a C2Q"
the GPU he has is still up to the task i assume ahah

oh and ...


GreiverBlade said:


> luckily a while before in the thread you advocated in favor of the 6600K if the OP did go single card (which is more than likely ... SLI is not as nice as it should be and with a single 980Ti no worries for quite a while )


the only thing i was seriously notifying...

also do you really think the OP or "i" would see a huge difference in gaming if we did choose a 5820K over a 6600K ? the only difference, for me, would be on my bank account 

good well if we don't know if the 6600K will be up to the task in 5 6 7 or the "golden" 8yrs we are lucky if the OP come to his sense and plan to upgrade in 2 3 4 or 5yrs then  well if it was me i would still rock my E8500 on a 650/680i Ultra and a modern GPU on it ...
 even my i3-4130T (2core +HT @2.9ghz) perform mighty fine, and surely will do for 1 2 or 3 yrs more too bad i'ts in a rig where the GPU is soldered  (GT860m a 750Ti technically )


----------



## m&m's (Jan 1, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> still a 6600K or even a 6700 non K are more worth even for 8yrs than a 5820K, and who knows ... maybe the OP will upgrade before the 8yrs ... who knows eh...



How? Why are they more worth? Because they're not "more worth" in the long run considering current prices!
It doesn't matter if he/she upgrades in 4 or 5 years, we were told he/she would keep it 8 years.



GreiverBlade said:


> and the E8400 of my friend is still fine, i just said "he would have been better with a C2Q"
> the GPU he has is still up to the task i assume ahah



"he would have been better with a C2Q"

That's what you said, that's what I said and I'm saying the same right now for the 5820K.



GreiverBlade said:


> the only thing i was seriously notifying...
> 
> also do you really think the OP or "i" would see a huge difference in gaming if we did choose a 5820K over a 6600K ? the only difference, for me, would be on my bank account



The OP? As I said multiple times already, yes because he/she wants to keep it for a long time.
You? No, because you upgrade frequently.



GreiverBlade said:


> good well if we don't know if the 6600K will be up to the task in 5 6 7 or the "golden" 8yrs we are lucky if the OP come to his sense and plan to upgrade in 2 3 4 or 5yrs then



That's why the 5820K is more future proof.



GreiverBlade said:


> well if it was me i would still rock my E8500 on a 650/680i Ultra and a modern GPU on it ...


You would have to lower your settings and you would lag in CPU intensive games.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 1, 2016)

Haswell-E isn't much of a viable option apart from having more PCIe lanes than Skylake.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 1, 2016)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Haswell-E isn't much of a viable option apart from having more PCIe lanes than Skylake.


and even with 16 PCIe lane it's not a limitating factor even for a 980Ti 



m&m's said:


> That's why the 5820K is more future proof..


well ... a person who want to keep a rig for 8yrs have not the same expectation as you do or the financial meaning ... look at the total cost without what the op has already ... 



m&m's said:


> You would have to lower your settings and you would lag in CPU intensive games.


off course yes ... did you think i would not know that? it's kinda logical ... no? (tho my friend who run the E8400 play mostly mmo's )



GreiverBlade said:


> good well if we don't know if the 6600K will be up to the task in 5 6 7 or the "golden" 8yrs *we are lucky if the OP come to his sense and plan to upgrade in 2 3 4 or 5yrs* then


what i mean there ... was : "the op might change plan and upgrade way before 8yrs" so then a 6600K make perfect sense .... even a 6700 non K (heck even if he upgrade in 8 yrs)

you did agree that a 6600K was a good option (and the 6700/6700K if SLI) 
also the OP will be better off with a single strong GPU than going SLI (and that's the case since 980Ti) tho even if the SLI become an option later (instead of going for the stronger single gpu pascal ) a x8/x8 PCIe 3.0 will not be a hinder 



m&m's said:


> "he would have been better with a C2Q"
> 
> That's what you said, that's what I said and I'm saying the same right now for the 5820K.


except that's not right, here  

ok let's stop at that, at last for me. 

nope ... just one moar 


m&m's said:


> The OP? As I said multiple times already, yes because he/she wants to keep it for a long time.
> You? No, because you upgrade frequently.


don't pack together 2 thing separated by a line 

because *what i was seriously notifying is what i will quote here, just under, and not what you quoted from my post *

don't retract yourself from the best option you already did mention, way back in the thread


m&m's said:


> It depends on how likely you are to buy a second card?
> 
> For one card, an i5 6600K will do the job easily.
> But for SLI, some games will require more CPU power so an i7 would be more suited and quite honestly if you have the money to buy two 980 Tis you should have enough to buy an i7 (100$ more than an i5) and not have an unbalanced build.


just one thing to notice, a i7 is not 100$ more (that would be normal tho) but more 210$ in most of the case (219.68$ in my case)


----------



## m&m's (Jan 1, 2016)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Haswell-E isn't much of a viable option apart from having more PCIe lanes than Skylake.



Did you catch the part where the OP says he/she will keep the same computer for 8 years? A 4c/4t cpu might be good now, but it will be in 5+ years? That's the only reason I suggested a 6c/12t. Both will play current games but what about the future? People that bought i7s back in 2008 (i7-920, i7-940 and i7-965X), can still play all games but what about those who bought a Core 2 Duo? Well some games won't even run on their computers.



GreiverBlade said:


> well ... a person who want to keep a rig for 8yrs have not the same expectation as you do or the financial meaning ... look at the total cost without what the op has already ...



The OP budget is of 850$, I respected the budget.



GreiverBlade said:


> off course yes ... did you think i would not know that? it's kinda logical ... no? (tho my friend who run the E8400 play mostly mmo's )



Which proves my point? Something that runs good now might not be good enough later and something that is overkill now might just be good enough later. See my response to Tsukiyomi91.



GreiverBlade said:


> what i mean there ... was : "the op might change plan and upgrade way before 8yrs" so then a 6600K make perfect sense .... even a 6700 non K (heck even if he upgrade in 8 yrs)



See post #77


m&m's said:


> It doesn't matter if he/she upgrades in 4 or 5 years, we were told he/she would keep it 8 years.





GreiverBlade said:


> you did agree that a 6600K was a good option (and the 6700/6700K if SLI)
> also the OP will be better off with a single strong GPU than going SLI (and that's the case since 980Ti) tho even if the SLI become an option later (instead of going for the stronger single gpu pascal ) a x8/x8 PCIe 3.0 will not be a hinder



See post #75.


m&m's said:


> My answer was before he/she stated that it would stay pretty much the same for 8 years.



I suggested a 5820K because he/she wanted to SLI (and the 6700K is currently overpriced) but then we were told that he/she would keep it 8 years so it doesn't matter anymore if he/she puts a second card or not in it. It just needs to stay a good gaming machine for years.



GreiverBlade said:


> except that's not right, here



But you have no arguments to prove your point. It's like saying "I like monkeys because I do like them".



GreiverBlade said:


> *what i was seriously notifying is what i will quote here, just under, and not what you quoted from my post *
> 
> don't retract yourself from the best option you already did mention, way back in the thread



And I already did answer you in post #75.


m&m's said:


> My answer was before he/she stated that it would stay pretty much the same for 8 years.





GreiverBlade said:


> just one thing to notice, a i7 is not 100$ more (that would be normal tho) but more 210$ in most of the case (219.68$ in my case)



In this post I was speaking about the difference in price between an i5 6600K and an i7 6700K. Current pricing is not representative of normal pricing because of a supposedly "shortage" of 6700K. As I stated in post #42



m&m's said:


> i7-6700K are currently overpriced, they used to be priced around 360$ but they're selling for 420$ right now.



Which is another reason to favor the 5820K.


----------



## Elkhawaga (Jan 1, 2016)

isn't the 6 core CPU (5820k) more future proof?


----------



## Elkhawaga (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks so much for the time, guys.... I decides on : http://pcpartpicker.com/p/C9CVjX
Cya.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 4, 2016)

@Elkhawaga looks like a good core system ready for SLI & future-proofing for a good 6 years. There's also room for an AIO CPU Cooler, but it's optional if u wanna push the i7 even further.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 10, 2016)

i have a top of the line 8 year old rig.. or what was top of the line back then.. i have only just stopped using it.. it still runs.. he he

will it play todays games.. nope because Direct X has left it behind.. back then i bought a dual core chip because most software was still only using single cores.. back then a faster dual core chip made sense simply because three out of the four cores sat there doing nothing.. i would say the same today.. very little software will use more than four cores.. most wont even fully utilize 4 cores.. 

power wise my 8 year old rig was still okay.. Microsoft made it obsolete nothing else.. he he

Microsoft will do the same with my current (over the top) built for gaming rig.. by the time Direct X gets to number 14 it will not be a gaming rig.. i am sure it will be okay for everything else though.. 

i am also sure a fast overclocked dual core cpu would be okay for todays games.. with the means to do it 5 gig plus should be easy for a decent i3 chip.. once again we can thank intel for this.. they made sure such a thing didnt exist but the current generation of motherboards should give cheap i3 chips a new lease of life.. 

unless specialist software is being used the "more cores the better" mantra is a bit of a con.. it always has been..

trog


----------



## Ascalaphus (Jan 16, 2016)

I'd say go X99 but I'm bias. My rig crushes everything even at 4k. X99 would offer you more options and longevity in the future IMO.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 16, 2016)

problem about X99 is that they're not a viable for budget-conscious builders. Also, not everyone in the world got the money to build such an expensive kit solely for gaming... despite having more room to grow than Skylake & Devil's Canyon. Well, it's their choice... breathing down on their neck & boasting how "great" X99 & i7-5xxxK or X variant chips are is no different than a housewife showboating about their kid in front of their neighbor's equally annoying next door housewife... just my opinion.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2016)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> problem about X99 is that they're not a viable for budget-conscious builders. Also, not everyone in the world got the money to build such an expensive kit solely for gaming... despite having more room to grow than Skylake & Devil's Canyon. Well, it's their choice... breathing down on their neck & boasting how "great" X99 & i7-5xxxK or X variant chips are is no different than a housewife showboating about their kid in front of their neighbor's equally annoying next door housewife... just my opinion.



5820k cost the same if not less than the 6700k in most markets.


----------



## m&m's (Jan 17, 2016)

cdawall said:


> 5820k cost the same if not less than the 6700k in most markets.


That's what I've been trying to tell them for pages.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2016)

m&m's said:


> That's what I've been trying to tell them for pages.



That is why I haven't posted in pages.


----------

